# Matthew 22:37 Loving with Heart vs. Soul



## ChristopherPaul

> Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy *heart*, and with all thy *soul*, and with all thy *mind*.



What is meant by "Heart" in this passage? How does one love God with all their heart in comparison to loving God with all their soul? What is the difference? 

I have heard when the Bible speaks of "heart" it usually refers to the center of of one's being or the mind, but then it appears both of those options are covered with the mentioning of "soul" and "mind" in this verse.

I guess I am looking for a definition of these three parts of man that are referenced in this summarizing commandment.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Here is what Fisher's Catechism says:



> 42.11. What is it to love the Lord our God with all our heart?
> 
> A. It is to love him unfeignedly, without hypocrisy or dissimulation, Rom. 12:9.
> 
> 42.12. What is it to love him with all our soul, and mind?
> 
> A. It is to have an intelligent, cordial, and affectionate love to God; expressed in all the duties, in which any power or faculty of the soul can be exercised, Isa. 26:8, 9.
> 
> 42.13. What is it to love the Lord our God with all our strength?
> 
> A. It is to love nothing so much as God, Matt. 10:37; and nothing but in subordination to him, Luke 14:26.


----------



## A5pointer

I doubt our modern trichotomy was in mind. I see them as synonyms with strong confirmation associated with something stated or reoccurring 3 times. Just my  I have not exegeted the text.


----------



## Davidius

I agree that they are synonyms.


----------

